# The Haunted Garden 2013 - PICS



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi! A few of The Haunted Garden pics are below. More at the link at the bottom. Video just released! See at bottom














































Full high res pics at flickr:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Total eye candy! Your lighting is surreal, as are the props. Been waiting to see your pics and you didn't disappoint! Just perfect!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic! You thrive under pressure.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG Rania - Amazing photos!!!! And how cool were those mushies! Fantastic!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome work as usual!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your set up blows me away! Great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your photos are so beautiful!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Totally impressed........outstanding


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Rania - you did an awesome job! I loved the skellies in the little boat and your larger than life 'shrooms. I would have loved to have seen it in person. Great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent lighting and love the mushrooms. Agree with Tina, wish I could see it in person.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Bad-ass! Your lighting is brilliant!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Incredible job, I totally agree with the comments on the lighting, and those mushrooms! Amazing!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I see someone who needs to write a how-to on lighting!!!!! Amazing as many people have said! Well done.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much everyone! The lighting, well, we actually rent theater lights from a local lighting company. They are Par 38 uplights with gels. We rented 42 of them! I still can't believe we had the electrical capacity for it, granted the homeowner did install proper electrical throughout the entire yard for me years ago as well as extra panels, so we do have a LOT of amps there. We also rent (4) Source 4 Pars for the big big trees. They are very powerful. 

So really, the lighting comes easy. It is just about having good lights. These pars are quite ancient in this day and age too, especially now that everyone uses l.e.d.s. I keep wanting to make the switch but i just love old theater lights.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Eerily beautiful haunt. I'd say that the bed in the garden is one of the creepiest parts.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Mattimus said:


> Eerily beautiful haunt. I'd say that the bed in the garden is one of the creepiest parts.


Thanks. It turned out to be one of my favorite sets. We had these great 12 year old girls acting as disturbed children with their dolls. The idea of the set was that it was the little girl's dream state. We had a wonderful song titled Music Box by Nox Arcana.

I really need to get the video going.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

REALLY great lighting!! The theater lighting works well throughout. And I also really like the bedroom scene with the hanging tattered sheets.

And good luck with your fight with the city.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Your lighting and pictures are absolutely beautiful!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

An outstanding effort!

Fair warning, I will steal some of these ideas.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't say enough nice things about your display. Its incredible!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the pic of yourself! Great angle and shot! As usual, outstanding haunt. Were the cutouts on the windows made by you? They were very unique. The only thing that I kind of "skipped thru" were the bloody baby dolls. But thats just me - not my schtick.
I loved looking at every pic and all the details. Esp the little spider climbing up the mushroom. You thought of everything!


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

LOVE the giant spider on the chimney! And overall, your large scale modeling is a great way to put a person at unease with the slightly askew perspective.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much guys! You are all too kind!

I just released the official 2013 video if anyone wants to see. It is pretty rad and set to an awesome remix of Beetlejuice!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome, awesome, AWESOME!!!!


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Im in LOVE with this! Ive watched the video 4 times now, trying to take in all the detail and lighting. Amazing work! Youve gotta tell me how you made that huge Spider!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You really Rock Halloween


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love it Rania!
You did an outstanding job!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Your haunt confirms that good lighting is essential.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

OMG I'm in love with you're display!! 

It looks fantastic!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

NickWaka7 said:


> Youve gotta tell me how you made that huge Spider!


I agree that the spider is so awesome! This is her thread for making the spider. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36319


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing video! I still can't get over how awesome those giant mushrooms look!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Very cool pics!!


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Copchick said:


> I agree that the spider is so awesome! This is her thread for making the spider. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36319


Thanks for giving me the link!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Every time I come back to look at these pics, I get just as blown away as the first time. Those 'shrooms ... I could look at them all day. I need them.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Omg i have been super slacking on you guys! So sorry! Thank you so much for the wonderful compliments. You are all too kind.

I have a design blog with my builds if anyone would like to see the processes.
www.stopandeattheroses.com

You guys rock.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

NickWaka7 said:


> Im in LOVE with this! Ive watched the video 4 times now, trying to take in all the detail and lighting. Amazing work! Youve gotta tell me how you made that huge Spider!


Thank you so so much Nick! I have a tutorial for it on my design blog if you want to check it out. http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2013/09/the-build-of-giant-spider.html

and the video of the spidey is here:





I am so glad you enjoyed my video! Thank you again for the kind words. It makes me very happy haha!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

And the shroom build is here:
http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2014/01/the-build-of-giant-mushrooms.html

And the Shroom video:


----------



## Chad-O-Lantern (Jan 5, 2014)

Amazing!!


----------



## LucDarque (Jan 18, 2014)

That is some great stuff! nice attention to detail. It looks like you get quite the crowd. If you don't mind me asking, what is your throughput on a given night?


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much Chad-O-Lantern!

LucDarque, this past year we had almost 2,000 people in 2 nights. We were pretty much to our max capacity for the 3 hours we could be open.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

WOWZERS! Love love love it!


----------



## CMatthews (Apr 1, 2014)

You did a great job on this!


----------

